# I'll never forget you dear friend: Sydney



## kathyadd (Jun 25, 2012)

My dear Sydney. How I love you so and always will. You brought such joy to my life for 11 years and went through so many challenges. You were my best friend and devoted to me and the family and loved us with all your heart. I long to see you one more time but it's not meant to be. I will see you at the rainbow bridge someday my dear friend.

Dedicated to to my sweet Sydney: 2001-2012. She endured a lot through her life that we were able to "fix". Two hip replacements, two TPLO's but we were not able to fix the hemangiosarcoma that she was diagnosed with three days ago. The reason she had gone to the vet that day because she completely lost the use of her back legs overnight due to severe spondylosis. The vet did a spinal x-ray and found the mass around her spleen. She was euthanized yesterday and I know in my heart that this was the last loving act that we could do for her. I just wish she was still with me and I had more time with her. My heart is heavy right now and I miss her.

To all the people that have loved and lost a dog, God bless you all. They are not with us long but they leave tremendous footprints in our hearts.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sydney was beautiful. She was clearly loved. Yes, most of us here are able to feel your pain. I lost my old girl in August.

Hugs to you!
Jan


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

So sorry  beautiful dog! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sydney. It is so hard to lose your best friend. Take care
Maggi


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost Sydney. It's always too soon and never easy. RIP Sydney


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful Sydney.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge sweet Sydney.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace sydney


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss  Sydney was a beautiful girl.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry. Sydney was clearly a much loved friend adn I know you will miss her and love her always. You did the best by her. ((HUGS))


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to let them go. Big hug to you.


----------

